# My Bristlenose had babies!!



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I woke up this morning and I have a lot of this babies.


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha those guys are over a week old already!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, how long have you had your pleco for? I'm surprized they lived past your re scape in the tank.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I was surprised coz I put them in the bucket when I re-scape everything. One was probably pregnant and ready after I put them in. Lol.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats! So cute!


----------

